# Hooking Up A Gas Grill



## patpath

Dear Outbackers,
I woud like to know if it is possible to use the built in propane gas hookup (under the TT) that is used to feed the exterior burners to plug a gas grill?

Thanks again for your great advices,


----------



## BoaterDan

patpath said:


> Dear Outbackers,
> I woud like to know if it is possible to use the built in propane gas hookup (under the TT) that is used to feed the exterior burners to plug a gas grill?
> 
> Thanks again for your great advices,


Just gotta remember that's already past the trailer's regulator and therefore low pressure. My buddy just showed me his where he plumbed in a new connection past the regulator on the grill and it works fine.


----------



## Reverie

Do you have any idea where I can purchase a hose with a fitting that fits the gas connection for the built-in exterior stove?

Reverie


----------



## H2oSprayer

Check this out --> Amazon.com
Scroll down to where it shows "frequently bought together"


----------



## Reverie

So, does this mean I would need to purchase all three of the items to make a useful connection? I'm sorry. You have to speak slowly to people like me...

Reverie


----------



## Reverie

Reverie said:


> So, does this mean I would need to purchase all three of the items to make a useful connection? I'm sorry. You have to speak slowly to people like me...
> 
> Reverie
> 
> BTW, that's one nice trailer you've got there.


----------



## H2oSprayer

Reverie said:


> So, does this mean I would need to purchase all three of the items to make a useful connection?


No, you would not need the Throwaway cylinder adapter as that would be for connecting the hose to the regulator on your grill. Keep in mind, where you would be connecting to quick connect on the camper is beyond the camper's regulator and would be low pressure. Therefore, you would not need the regulator on your grill. You would remove the regulator on the grill and adapt the hose fitting to connect to that fitting. Probably the hardest fitting to find locally would be the quick connect --> RV Quick Connect Plug. Once you have that, you can usually find the low presssure hose and the brass fittings at the local hardware store.

Our twin looks great behind your TV as well


----------



## Calvin's Dad

patpath said:


> Dear Outbackers,
> I woud like to know if it is possible to use the built in propane gas hookup (under the TT) that is used to feed the exterior burners to plug a gas grill?
> 
> Thanks again for your great advices,


Hi there just wanted to let you know what I've got for my grill. I have a hose with a male fitting that plugs into the gas outlet for the outside stove, on the other end there is a "T" on either side of the "T" there is a female fitting just like the one under the trailer (each with it's own shut-off). Crawl under your trailer once and your good for your entire stay. Plug your grill in one and your outside stove into the other. Mine works great. If your interest contact Stewart Molinari at Dominion Fittings & Gas Products (416) 798-3500. Tell him you have an Outback, he made the first one for me and now they stock them full time. They are safety certified as well. Sorry I don't have a picture my T.T. is in storage (25 RSS). Good Luck!


----------



## beachbum

This is an Extend-A-Flow adapter (I think). Marshall Brass sells all kinds of adapters and T's
With this adapter, you bypass the RV propane regulator. I used a short hose to make a semi-permanent connection, then just connect a hose to my propane appliance regulator. You can find different lengths of hose.
This was the easiest way for me. There are other ideas out there.


----------



## hallfleming

So what happens when you put a regulator of the grill behind the regulator of the trailer? Would that not work? It's not like the regulators going to limit the flow of something already coming in as LP. I'm gonna put a quick release on past my appliances regulator and see.


----------



## beachbum

That is what I did for my Camp Chef stove an it seems to work fine. I made a T with 2 quick connects. Plugs into the existing fitting and gives me 2 low pressure fittings. The low pressure did not work for a Coleman grill I have and it won't work on those small grills that take the small disposable bottles. I think there are other appliances that need higher pressure.
Just another way to get high pressure.


----------



## hallfleming

Weird. I thought it would have worked on a coleman. I thought they are LP. I saw the Camp Chef at Costco. Might have to get one.











beachbum said:


> That is what I did for my Camp Chef stove an it seems to work fine. I made a T with 2 quick connects. Plugs into the existing fitting and gives me 2 low pressure fittings. The low pressure did not work for a Coleman grill I have and it won't work on those small grills that take the small disposable bottles. I think there are other appliances that need higher pressure.
> Just another way to get high pressure.


----------



## BoaterDan

hallfleming said:


> Weird. I thought it would have worked on a coleman. I thought they are LP. I saw the Camp Chef at Costco. Might have to get one.


These appliance all expect high pressure. (Bottled liquid propane is *by definition* high pressure.) That's why they have regulators.

So, as a rule you need to skip one of the regulators by either connecting before the trailer's regulator or after the grill's. The fact that it works on some models should be applied with caution to other devices.


----------



## wtpops

My grill does not have a regulator and i made a T, with one male and two female cuplers. I plug the male into the trailers female and them i have two females so i can run the fold out stove and the BBQ at the same time.


----------



## Calvin's Dad

patpath said:


> Dear Outbackers,
> I woud like to know if it is possible to use the built in propane gas hookup (under the TT) that is used to feed the exterior burners to plug a gas grill?
> 
> Thanks again for your great advices,


I agree that the regulator on the propane grill is not needed, I took mine off and added a 20' propane line for a forklift (so I can cook outback of my Outback). I found the propane hose at an indutrial supply store for about $25, but still needed a male quick-connect. You can get the male fitting at the previously mentioned Dominion Fittings & Gas Products, and with a bit of teflon tape it should go right on the propane hose. My 20' propane hose was also safety certified (good for piece of mind and insurability). If your interested the company name where I got the propane hose is called Checker Industiral LTD. (519) 258-2022. P.S. I have a Char-Broil grill with removable legs, which I believe came from Campers World, but I have seen them at many other stores. No issues with propane pressure.


----------



## ronsmith

I had the same question and all the same problem on my RS23. I need to take good pictures like the others did here. I have a gas Weber Q-220 and a Turkey cooker and both needed hi pressure. I found a gas co that made a T for me right at the tank. Coming out of the tank one direction goes to existing line to regulator and the other has a 30" long line screwed into the T with a quick connect on the other end. I also had a special Brass T made that I can plug into the quick connect and run both grill and turkey cooker at same time if needed. It works great as I used it this past weekend. The new portable weber Q-220 is a great grill and highly recommended plus fits under my front bed perfect. I had 2 hoses made about 12' long so I can keep things away from the take for safety. If it helps I will send pictures in the next few days.


----------



## hallfleming

So I put some connectors together on my quick release jack to try me Coleman and Little Campfire. No go. Oh well, A for effort...


----------



## twincam

I use a extend a flo gas line extender kit, this way you are hooking right to the lp tank and avoiding the regulator.


----------



## forceten

hallfleming said:


> So I put some connectors together on my quick release jack to try me Coleman and Little Campfire. No go. Oh well, A for effort...


So the hose and adapters I just bought wont hook up to my coleman roadtrip grill to my outside stove outback quick connector? Is it that 2 regulators - 1 from the outback and one on the grill is a no go or something else?


----------



## hallfleming

Correct. I was testing the theory of what happens to a regulated appliance behind a already regulated source. You would think the appliance regulator would just allow full volume to flow rather than pulling the pressure down again.



forceten said:


> So I put some connectors together on my quick release jack to try me Coleman and Little Campfire. No go. Oh well, A for effort...


So the hose and adapters I just bought wont hook up to my coleman roadtrip grill to my outside stove outback quick connector? Is it that 2 regulators - 1 from the outback and one on the grill is a no go or something else?
[/quote]


----------



## hallfleming

Great idea. Thanks for the pics, that helped me.



ronsmith said:


> I had the same question and all the same problem on my RS23. I need to take good pictures like the others did here. I have a gas Weber Q-220 and a Turkey cooker and both needed hi pressure. I found a gas co that made a T for me right at the tank. Coming out of the tank one direction goes to existing line to regulator and the other has a 30" long line screwed into the T with a quick connect on the other end. I also had a special Brass T made that I can plug into the quick connect and run both grill and turkey cooker at same time if needed. It works great as I used it this past weekend. The new portable weber Q-220 is a great grill and highly recommended plus fits under my front bed perfect. I had 2 hoses made about 12' long so I can keep things away from the take for safety. If it helps I will send pictures in the next few days.


----------



## bbwb

My solution...works great!







bbwb


----------



## ronsmith

Very nice setup and love that grill. I tried a lot of other grills and was never really happy till I tried the Q. I also bought the portable stand for mine and it is handy and fits the front compartment. Where did you get your fitting right at the tank as well as the little valve and hose? I like the way yours fits.


----------



## bbwb

Hi RonSmith:

A lot of the parts for the gas mod were from many walking trips through HD or Menards...The parts are:
Y adapter: Mr Heater #F271735 with the hand wheel portion being removed and a Acme nut (Mr Heater F276495) put in its place (this is the connection to the tank)
I removed one of the male connections on the Y and screwed a 5' hose to it. Save the male connection for reuse on the bottom.

Brass adapters, gas valve, and copper pipe connectors with bolt mounts to the angle frame, then reuse the male connector.
The copper pipe holders were found at HD...I think they were the 3/4" size.

so working from the tank down it goes like this:
tank, Acme quick connector to the brass Y, 5' hose, brass adapter to fit gas valve, gas valve, brass adapter, Male quick connector. I clamped the copper pipe holders to the brass fitting and bolted through the angle under the battery tray.

All fitting used gas approved Teflon tape.

The final hose again is a Mr Heater hose with an Acme fitting on the one end, and with the threaded end to fit into the BBQ.

I don't know if my description helps or hinders...let me know if I need to work on my description.

bbwb


----------



## forceten

hallfleming said:


> So I put some connectors together on my quick release jack to try me Coleman and Little Campfire. No go. Oh well, A for effort...


So the hose and adapters I just bought wont hook up to my coleman roadtrip grill to my outside stove outback quick connector? Is it that 2 regulators - 1 from the outback and one on the grill is a no go or something else?
[/quote]
[/quote]

Hmm I wonder if there is a way not to use the roadtrip regulator then. When i pull out the hauler from storage I will have to take a better look. Since the lines are already run for the outside stove I was hoping to just tap into that. There must be something i can use to hook direct into the grill without using a regulator.


----------



## ronsmith

Thanks that does help. I understand as that is how I made mine as well. I will make some changes to mine after seeing yours.


----------



## SaveFerris

bbwb said:


> Hi RonSmith:
> 
> A lot of the parts for the gas mod were from many walking trips through HD or Menards...The parts are:
> Y adapter: Mr Heater #F271735 with the hand wheel portion being removed and a Acme nut (Mr Heater F276495) put in its place (this is the connection to the tank)
> I removed one of the male connections on the Y and screwed a 5' hose to it. Save the male connection for reuse on the bottom.
> 
> Brass adapters, gas valve, and copper pipe connectors with bolt mounts to the angle frame, then reuse the male connector.
> The copper pipe holders were found at HD...I think they were the 3/4" size.
> 
> so working from the tank down it goes like this:
> tank, Acme quick connector to the brass Y, 5' hose, brass adapter to fit gas valve, gas valve, brass adapter, Male quick connector. I clamped the copper pipe holders to the brass fitting and bolted through the angle under the battery tray.
> 
> All fitting used gas approved Teflon tape.
> 
> The final hose again is a Mr Heater hose with an Acme fitting on the one end, and with the threaded end to fit into the BBQ.
> 
> I don't know if my description helps or hinders...let me know if I need to work on my description.
> 
> bbwb


Thanks for the blow-by-blow description and pics, bbwb. I have been pondering this issue for some time. This was very helpful to see.


----------



## BigJoeCamper

BoaterDan said:


> Dear Outbackers,
> I woud like to know if it is possible to use the built in propane gas hookup (under the TT) that is used to feed the exterior burners to plug a gas grill?
> 
> Thanks again for your great advices,


Just gotta remember that's already past the trailer's regulator and therefore low pressure. My buddy just showed me his where he plumbed in a new connection past the regulator on the grill and it works fine.
[/quote]
Hi,

Where did your buddy plumb that new line in? I was looking to do this myself to add a quick disconnect below the regulator for my propane fueled generator. I was wondering if there is an easy location to tap into?


----------



## BoaterDan

BigJoeCamper said:


> Just gotta remember that's already past the trailer's regulator and therefore low pressure. My buddy just showed me his where he plumbed in a new connection past the regulator on the grill and it works fine.


Hi,

Where did your buddy plumb that new line in? I was looking to do this myself to add a quick disconnect below the regulator for my propane fueled generator. I was wondering if there is an easy location to tap into?
[/quote]

On the grill side he basically put a T in between its regulator and the inlet for the burner. It has a quick connect so when he's not hooked to the trailer that "side" is closed and he can hook a portable bottle up to the grill or use it at home with a standard 20lb tank, like normal.

On the trailer he did a T after the trailer regulator, not before as shown in the pictures above.

That's what was easiest given what he wanted to accomplish and his trailer setup.

But basically, you want to be after the trailer regulator and bypass the grill regulator, or before the trailer regulator and go through the grill's (granting the apparent successful exceptions some have).


----------



## AKF150LARIAT4X4

Well wouldn't the F273714 tee fitting work with the Roadtrip LXE???? Just tap right off the tank and the tank cover will go on over it so it never needs to come off.


----------



## P H

hallfleming said:


> So I put some connectors together on my quick release jack to try me Coleman and Little Campfire. No go. Oh well, A for effort...


So the hose and adapters I just bought wont hook up to my coleman roadtrip grill to my outside stove outback quick connector? Is it that 2 regulators - 1 from the outback and one on the grill is a no go or something else?
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## P H

Two regulators will not work, I am sure of that. You can buy grills set up to work off your regulated RV gas line. Personally this looks like a good way if you can find the necessary connections to connect any grill to the unregulated side or perhaps one of those propane campfires. T adapters are available from Camping World and others I am sure. Have not got it solved yet but this sounds interesting still its about finding the necessary conncections which may mot be as easy as it sounds.


----------



## vikecowboy

For anyone interested, I did the same mod that bbwb did except I used this valve instead. The valve is on the small side but it is 1/4" so I did not have to use any adapters.










http://www.propaneproducts.com/catalog/parts-burners-regulators/bayou-classic-brass-control-valve-149.html


----------



## Hybridhunter

hallfleming said:


> So I put some connectors together on my quick release jack to try me Coleman and Little Campfire. No go. Oh well, A for effort...


So the hose and adapters I just bought wont hook up to my coleman roadtrip grill to my outside stove outback quick connector? Is it that 2 regulators - 1 from the outback and one on the grill is a no go or something else?
[/quote]
[/quote]

The solution is an adapter that eliminates the redundancy with having multiple regulators:

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270624875281

Good Luck


----------



## booze123

For those of you that have grills that you like and want to keep using them (Mine is a nice cast aluminum grill that uses the little disposable cylinders)....I found my fix. I wanted to stop carrying an extra 20lb bottle (PITA) to grill with, and could'nt tap into the existing propane line, I went to Lowes and found all the parts to T off of my existing 30lb bottle before the regulator like others have done here. Found it all in one store. $100 for all of it but it's cheaper than buying a new Weber "Q" Grill. The one I want is over $200. If anyone wants the Lowes parts list, let me know.


----------



## pjlunn

booze123 said:


> For those of you that have grills that you like and want to keep using them (Mine is a nice cast aluminum grill that uses the little disposable cylinders)....I found my fix. I wanted to stop carrying an extra 20lb bottle (PITA) to grill with, and could'nt tap into the existing propane line, I went to Lowes and found all the parts to T off of my existing 30lb bottle before the regulator like others have done here. Found it all in one store. $100 for all of it but it's cheaper than buying a new Weber "Q" Grill. The one I want is over $200. If anyone wants the Lowes parts list, let me know.


If you wouldn't mind posting - I'd like the list. Thanks


----------

